# Branson Restaurants Open Christmas?



## Suzy (Nov 3, 2005)

Thinking about going to Branson over Christmas.  Will any restaurants be open?
Thanks,
Suzy


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 3, 2005)

On Christmas day I wouldn't count on it. There's not anything open in our town on Christmas Day that I'm aware of so I wouldn't expect much different anywhere else, including Branson.

As for the rest of the week, there are enough chain restaurants in town that I would expect some of them to be open as they would in any other town. I'm sure some will not be open at all on Christmas Eve day and I would expect most, if not all, to be closed on Christmas Eve itself (around 4 or 5 PM closing time).

I'm sure a lot of the mom and pop restaurants will be closed so that they can be with family themselves.


----------



## Hab's Anchor (Nov 14, 2005)

*Christmas in Branson*

Christmas has started in Branson.  Some of the theaters close down the last week of October to be ready the first part of November for Christmas.  Most of the Christmas shows close the middle of December.  Branson is like a ghost town December 25th.  Silver Dollar City will be open until the 30th I believe, not sure about the Dixie Stampede. We already went to the Stampede Christmas show.  We live about an hour west of Branson on Table Rock Lake and love Branson Christmastime.  Port of Lights at Kimberling City Christmas light show is the best.  They have Santa water skiing behind his reindeer out on Table Rock.  Any questions let me know.  Jeanette


----------



## JLB (Nov 14, 2005)

So when are we going to meet?

Maybe Campbell's Point for a bite to eat, if we can find the way.  

We are three miles south of the KC bridge, near Mill Creek access.


----------



## julle (Nov 15, 2005)

You can dine at both restaurants at Big Cedar Resort 
as well as at the Chateau. I am certain restaurants in town will also be open, but do not know which.


----------

